# connecting two TV with one Cable connection.



## shyamno (Sep 16, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to connect two tv with one cable connection.Please reply soon.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 16, 2006)

You Just Have To Buy The Stuff That Will Divide Ur Main Cable Connection Into Two . That U Can Get In Any Electronic Shop [rs 10 Or 15 Stuff ] And Cable Wire [of Length How Much U Need To Extend It To Ur Anothe T.v ] . I Don't Remember What That Stuff Is Called But U Will Get It When U Will Talk The Shop Keeper Of Elctronic Shop And Explain What U Have To Do .


----------



## shyamno (Sep 16, 2006)

can any one tell me is that possible to divide the cable without using any RCA(or RF) Cable splitter.


----------



## janitha (Sep 16, 2006)

shyamno said:
			
		

> can any one tell me is that possible to divide the cable without using any RCA(or RF) Cable splitter.


Yes you can, by using a suitable induction coil and amplifier. But why, when you can use a simple and cheap splitter?


----------



## shyamno (Sep 17, 2006)

how much a splitter will cost? Which splitter must be bought any specification?


----------



## nishant_nms (Sep 17, 2006)

u can do it by just joining two wires on the end of the cable wire


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 17, 2006)

no need splitter jus cut it...n join wit plaster...n sum signal will drop...


----------

